# Free Dating Site - Plentyoffish.com



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys definately should check this out

http://www.plentyoffish.com/

They have free profiles, free IM, and you can send messages for free as well. Some people just want to talk online, others want to be friends, date or have relationships or just encounters. I've only been on this site for 2 days and I love it!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm on this site too, pretty good


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

holy crap there are alot of females from my area on there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

I am on there, but I took my picture down. There aren't many people around my area and since its free a lot of people don't really expect to meet anyone.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a profile there 
I need to complete it one day though :hide


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Considering that all the profiles on this and other sites like it say they're looking for fun-loving active people, I'm curious if anyone has actually ever gotten a response with a profile along the lines of "Fun-loathing person who hates parties, drinking, music, and anything else most people like, looking for someone intelligent (preferably nerdy) to avoid the world with." I'd suppose you'd get responses from people who don't know how to read, who I've heard are common on such sites, but that would be all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

:lol I just took a look and the first thing that popped up was a list of singles in my area... they're all close-ups of boobs, women leaning over tables (or on beds) with their rears in the air, or girls in other suggestive positions. At least the men seem to have posted normal pictures.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yes.. quite frightening, but soon enough you'll all be creeped out by 40 year old males posing half nude next to their monster strucks sending disturbing messages.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> yes.. quite frightening, but soon enough you'll all be creeped out by 40 year old males posing half nude next to their monster strucks sending disturbing messages.


aww crap, you mean chicks don't dig that? :stu


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Just came back from plentyoffish site. Good site. Easy maneuvering.
Thanks SAgirl for keeping me informed!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Someone in my area wrote that she is not a fan of large crowds. Maybe you could put that or something. I hate parties and drinking too. I like nerds or geeky guys as well. 

All the guys seem really outgoing and cute in my area. I was talking to a guy with a six pack the other night though and he didn't seem all mean and superficial. Even though I told him that I had no friends he continued talking to me. I was surprised. He was 27, outgoing, had tons of friends and still lived at home with the parents.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just checked it out, out of curiosity. Zip, nada, no one. Glad I'm not actually looking. :b However, if I was looking, I'd go with the site I posted under Connections a little while back, due to having similar interests.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

seems pretty fun...i'd like to check out you guys' profile. see how you set it up and stuff.

http://www.plentyoffish.com/member2340411.htm

this is my freshly created one today.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> :lol I just took a look and the first thing that popped up was a list of singles in my area... they're all close-ups of boobs, women leaning over tables (or on beds) with their rears in the air, or girls in other suggestive positions. At least the men seem to have posted normal pictures.


Sounds like it has just the women I'm not looking for. I should check my area so I know who to avoid.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

jjyiss said:


> seems pretty fun...i'd like to check out you guys' profile. see how you set it up and stuff.
> 
> http://www.plentyoffish.com/member2340411.htm
> 
> this is my freshly created one today.


Looks good to me, but I'd remove the part where it says you're emotional. This is going to turn off a lot of ladies. If you're emotional let them determine that on their own. As much as feminist may have said women want a sensitive guy they really mean a little bit sensitive but mostly tough.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

scairy said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > :lol I just took a look and the first thing that popped up was a list of singles in my area... they're all close-ups of boobs, women leaning over tables (or on beds) with their rears in the air, or girls in other suggestive positions. At least the men seem to have posted normal pictures.
> ...


And I was thinking the exact opposite! 
As one woman defied gravity with a "downward facing dog" that would make a yoga instructor blush and enough make-up to be mistaken for a 
sideshow carnie, I immediately thought, "I've gotta get me some of that."

If she's trying to look sexy she should have, at the very least, used a spackle to scrape off four or five layers of rouge. Also, pants would have been a spectacular addition.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

WhereDidHeGo said:


> I might create one, but I don't think I've sunk low enough to online dating, no offense.


I think your entire post hit the nail on the head for why I don't attempt online dating either. The few times I've browsed profiles of women, all I saw were fakers who were clearly using someone elses pictures, or it's some girl who is obviously overweight and she intentionally checked the "thin" box for body type, just so her profile would get more search hits.

I'd much rather just be alone than resort to online dating sites.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Ugh. I signed up for it out of boredom and being drunk. I won't get any responses, though. I am too honest. That's part of why I don't get responses on personals websites. In reality there isn't much success from these websites. I have no data to back that up with, though. It's just assumption.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

WhereDidHeGo said:


> I might create one, but I don't think I've sunk low enough to online dating, no offense.
> 
> *Quick Search*
> 
> ...


You're just spoiled from seeing all the ladies on this site.


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

i met 2 girls from there and we are friends now its a nice site.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Futures said:


> WhereDidHeGo said:
> 
> 
> > I might create one, but I don't think I've sunk low enough to online dating, no offense.
> ...


Yes, I would prefer to meet guys the old-fashioned way: in person. I am a strongly visual right-brained person, who often relies on nonverbal cues, like mannerisms, behaviors, and overall impression to make connections with people. With the very important task of finding a partner, I feel more comfortable getting that first impression face to face, in the real world. Even though I have crippling SA when talking to new people, I would still prefer it because I feel blind and vulnerable on dating websites.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, I think that is the same dating site that is run by this guy who runs his own blog in which he talks about making money using searches, google, etc. He posted a picture of an $900,000 check sent to him from Google for one months worth of click throughs and all that stuff. I think he said that was abnormal, as he usually only makes a few hundred thousand a month while providing free services such as this website for people to use.

i could be completely off, though. it was a whil ago since I had read that story and his web log.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > WhereDidHeGo said:
> ...


Simple solution:

You find someone that lives near you. You exchange an e-mail or two. Meet in person and see if the chemistry works. Not much different than any other way we go about finding mates, just a newer way. Long distance relationships are a whole other thing entirely, however.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i have been on that site already. No female on that site will ever respond to a male who is under 5'8. At least none that i came across and i've had a profile there for over a year. From what i hear it is ok for women because the top looking 5% of males will happily frollick with the top looking 50% of females before choosing one to settle down with. For a male however, unless you are over 5'10 it will prove far less successful and even if you are you will still not have as much bargaining power as you expect.

These dating sites suggest to me that there is an unacknowledged social advantage to being a female. Unless she is pointedly ugly, a woman can always find company and sex. Not so for a male.

Tons and tons of women use these dating sites to line up and try to have experiences with a player (who they might like to think will become their boyfriend). The hot/confident guys they could never get in highschool or a tall jock with muscles who wouldn't approach them in public because they aren't so alluring. The truth is in private they can be assured of getting laid as often as they want. If that is not what they want then the site will be less usefull for them, but at least they can date a few times with different guys and hopefully find a genuine connection.

For guys it's a waste of time entirely unless you're tall. Straight up, that's the world we apparently live in. It's a woman's market. Feminists want to include social factors in economic quantification or evaluations of justice but they never acknowledge the basic reality that as a group, women are already socially better off than males in this fundamental way.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

jjyiss

Do not put that your emotional and that your mood fluctuates during the day, (I am these things too) but I would not put them in my profile. They will turn alot of people away. 



Height has nothing to do with me responding to a profile. I read all profiles with or without pics if someone expresses themselves well and seems nice then I reply back. If you just want a hot chick or say that you hang out with the wrong crowd and have lived on the streets in the past (someone actually put this). I'm put off by it and will not respond.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

bent said:


> i have been on that site already. No female on that site will ever respond to a male who is under 5'8. At least none that i came across and i've had a profile there for over a year. From what i hear it is ok for women because the top looking 5% of males will happily frollick with the top looking 50% of females before choosing one to settle down with. For a male however, unless you are over 5'10 it will prove far less successful and even if you are you will still not have as much bargaining power as you expect.
> 
> These dating sites suggest to me that there is an unacknowledged social advantage to being a female. Unless she is pointedly ugly, a woman can always find company and sex. Not so for a male.
> 
> ...


Oh, please. Unless you were a female previously, you don't know what it's like for women, let alone most women, or what most females really want. Don't turn this thread into another 'it's easier for females' B.S. thread.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Veggie1 said:


> bent said:
> 
> 
> > i have been on that site already. No female on that site will ever respond to a male who is under 5'8. At least none that i came across and i've had a profile there for over a year. From what i hear it is ok for women because the top looking 5% of males will happily frollick with the top looking 50% of females before choosing one to settle down with. For a male however, unless you are over 5'10 it will prove far less successful and even if you are you will still not have as much bargaining power as you expect.
> ...


I would have to say its pretty obvious that girls with SA have an easier time finding relshonships with the opposite sex then it is for the male SAers.

No confident women are pitching woo to me, thats for sure.

there are exceptions to pretty much everything though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Funny thing that happenned to me today...I wrote to a girl on plentyoffish and she unread/deleted my message(wrote to her two days ago). I was a bit pissed off, but i'm kinda used to it now...doesn't matter anyway. So today i had to go outside to get some food for my birds. I make my way to the pet store and who do it come face to face with? yep, that exact same girl who deleted my message :lol She was just coming out of the store i was going to.
At first i wasn't sure if it was her or not, but i looked carefully and it was her. What made her easier to recognise was that she had her big doberman with her and she has a pic of the dog on her profile...It definitely was her. I didn't talk to her of course, but i though that was pretty funny to see her 
It's a small world


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

There's no one my age on there and they all have really stupid profiles anyway .


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > WhereDidHeGo said:
> ...


Problem is first impression of me is going to be negative because I'd have nerve problem portraying an image that isn't really what I'm like on the inside.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

No way. too ugly, too boring. Although I'd rather use this one instead of paying to get rejected.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> bent said:
> 
> 
> > i have been on that site already. No female on that site will ever respond to a male who is under 5'8. At least none that i came across and i've had a profile there for over a year. From what i hear it is ok for women because the top looking 5% of males will happily frollick with the top looking 50% of females before choosing one to settle down with. For a male however, unless you are over 5'10 it will prove far less successful and even if you are you will still not have as much bargaining power as you expect.
> ...


I don't have to be something to have an informed opinion about it or to state facts and conclusions that may follow.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I have used this site for a couple days and so far I really don't like it. Firstly, there are way more guys than girls. Secondly, most of the girls are just not very attractive.
I barely get any responses on there.
I even went to a profile of a girl who says "I just got 300 private messages in 2 weeks! Your message has to stand out if you want me to reply." I don't even think she's lying. If you're a girl you will get more attention.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I actually signed up for this site last night, but I'm making it very strict for myself since I'm really picky when it comes to guys. Most of the guys on there I'm not interested, however I was lucky to talk to one that I'm actually I'm actually interested who was actually fairly normal and attractive tonight. We talked about music and we happen to go to the same venues too. Of course I'm going to just take it out slow and be careful at the same time.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Strength said:


> I have used this site for a couple days and so far I really don't like it. Firstly, there are way more guys than girls. Secondly, most of the girls are just not very attractive.
> I barely get any responses on there.
> I even went to a profile of a girl who says "I just got 300 private messages in 2 weeks! Your message has to stand out if you want me to reply." I don't even think she's lying. If you're a girl you will get more attention.


yeah. that's how it always is. I can see how it could be scary for a girl to get so many messages from strange men, though. Can all 300 men be really sincere about you? not likely... A girl with SA would probably feel smothered by such attention, or cynical/distrustful about many, if not all of the messages.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> I have used this site for a couple days and so far I really don't like it. Firstly, there are way more guys than girls. Secondly, most of the girls are just not very attractive.


 :haha theres more guys than girls EVERYWHERE, how is this possible


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

instil said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > I have used this site for a couple days and so far I really don't like it. Firstly, there are way more guys than girls. Secondly, most of the girls are just not very attractive.
> ...


lol, I was just thinking that a few days ago. Why does it have to be a sausage fest everywhere when there is supossidly more women on this earth. :con


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

and when a female does pop her head out (here for example), 100 lonlely guys all attack her with compliments and such. Id be wary of guys too if i had to deal with that. 

YOU'RE RUINING IT FOR ALL OF US


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am on there too, if anyone wants to check my profile out it is here.... http://www.plentyoffish.com/member2376976.htm


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Hrrrmmmmm... Interesting, but I'm not brave enough to put myself out there. The whole thing feels too cynical, somehow.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Personally, I like other websites more; the ones that are not marketed as "dating sites" as I find that people there seem more diverse and probably get only a fraction of the emails they would get on dating websites (unless they have lots of revealing pictures).


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> I like nerds or geeky guys as well.


*inbox explodes into mushroom cloud*


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

instil said:


> SAgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I like nerds or geeky guys as well.
> ...


Stop chasing my women.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

I kept on trying plenty of fish off and on, talked to a few people but i just found it to be alot less asthetic and more sex profiles than okcupid,

just my two cents.


----------



## Morningrise (Aug 7, 2006)

So...I tried that site for about two weeks. Put up a profile with a few pictures and wrote a brief description. I never really know what I'm supposed to say or not say on a dating profile, as basically everything can be misconstrued, so I kept it brief. Online dating is mostly about the picture, and most of the pictures of myself are far-away shots that aren't very good to begin with, which makes me look ugly.

Frankly, I don't know how seriously one should take this site anyway. I did a basic search for women (18-24 years old, not married, my height or shorter, doesn't smoke, etc.) and I only got approximately 110 matches within 100 miles of my home. And I live by a major city. Many of these profiles had only been logged into within the last 30 days. Many women were just looking for friends, which is just ridiculous, it's a dating site, go to friendster/friendfinder/myspace if you want friends. And then there are probably quite a few profiles that are spammers, fakes, or are just posted as a joke or for research. So when you get down to it, there were really only a handful of actual legitimate dating profiles. But anyway, I went ahead and sent a few short messages and so far, every message has been deleted or listed as read but no response.

A similar search with men gave me over 300 results. As usual, the guys vastly outnumber the women. Why? I don't know. Computers and IT are still primarily male-dominated fields, so maybe you could argue that men are morely likely to feel comfortable using a dating site? Maybe more guys are players? Although it does seem to validate what Dr. Gilmartin said about love-shyness, men and dating services.

I vote "no" on plentyoffish, but there are a lot of intelligent people on this thread voting yes, so make what you will. opcorn


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> A similar search with men gave me over 300 results. As usual, the guys vastly outnumber the women. Why? I don't know.


On all dating sites men vastly out number the women, I guess the reason is less women feel the need to resort to them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone had any success with this site?

There are a ton of women within 50 miles of me on there, and a lot that logged on today or this week. A lot of them seem pretty attractive, too. I recognized a few women, actually. One in particular lives about 5 minutes away. :afr 

Just as a test, I did a search for "guys looking for girls", and I was surprised how many people I recognized on there. :lol Kinda funny. I got a bit of a shock when searching for "guys looking for guys", too. Let's just say that one particular guy seems to have hid his sexuality well during highschool. :lol

Sadly enough, I think I am too nervous to even message anyone on there. I think I'd feel even worse if I sent someone a message there and they didn't respond or just ignored it. :stu There are just so many guys on there that are way more attractive than I am; I don't really see the point in trying.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Well you never know, might find a girl who is going through the same **** as you or at least get more comfortable talking to people and making friends. Lots of benefits to just trying.

Also I did try plenty of fish and talked to a few people, met one, and it was Okay. Not great. Okcupid.com is way better for actually making matches in my opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

I know of some people on this board who have had success....
Myself...I met two people from there.
Not bad people....just not my type.
Certainly seem to be alot of crazies in my area though.... :sigh


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I found my g/f on there. I think it was mostly luck, not because its a good site.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

saint liebowitz said:


> Also I did try plenty of fish and talked to a few people, met one, and it was Okay. Not great. Okcupid.com is way better for actually making matches in my opinion.


In my area at least, Plentyoffish has a guy to girl ratio of about 3:1, whereas it's about 1:1 with OKCupid  As soon as I regain some of my sanity, I think I'll be signing up for the latter.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Nicolay said:


> saint liebowitz said:
> 
> 
> > Also I did try plenty of fish and talked to a few people, met one, and it was Okay. Not great. Okcupid.com is way better for actually making matches in my opinion.
> ...


At lot of people on okcupid have just registered so they can fill out the quizes and stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm on there but haven't met anyone in person yet. I would like to meet someone like myself but 1) I'm not sure if that would be such a good idea because who would take the initiative? lol, and 2) like people have said, everyone sounds so outgoing and exciting. My idea of exciting is slightly nerdier than most people's. I'm just afraid to say anything about my anxiety in my profile. It's kind of contradictory that I avoid meeting new people and then sign up to a site where meeting new people is what it's all about.

If anyone wants to see me this is my profile. Not the greatest but it's me.
Be nice plz.
http://www.plentyoffish.com/member1877723.htm


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

theres certainly a lot of people on that site, but almost no one that grabs my attention, I recently started talking to some guy who seemed to have just as much bad luck meeting new people as me, but interestingly enough we have a lot in common, so were going out for lunch today, I dont expect anything to come out of it, but I think we could be good friends.


----------



## Morningrise (Aug 7, 2006)

ColdFury said:


> > A similar search with men gave me over 300 results. As usual, the guys vastly outnumber the women. Why? I don't know.
> 
> 
> On all dating sites men vastly out number the women, I guess the reason is less women feel the need to resort to them.


Just out of curiosity, I did a little search on Plentyoffish today- it included all heterosexual males and females within 10 miles of my apartment. I live just outside of a major city on the east coast of the U.S., so I think this is a pretty decent sample as it includes all people in the metropolitan area.

Age group - Male:Female ratio

18-19: 1.00:1
20-24: 2.42:1
25-29: 3.00:1
30-34: 2.71:1
35-39: 2.69:1
40-44: 2.26:1
45-49: 1.74:1
50-54: 2.03:1
55-59: 1.22:1

If you're a guy, I wouldn't bother unless you're under 20 or over 55.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

SAgirl said:


> You guys definately should check this out
> 
> http://www.plentyoffish.com/
> 
> They have free profiles, free IM, and you can send messages for free as well. Some people just want to talk online, others want to be friends, date or have relationships or just encounters. I've only been on this site for 2 days and I love it!


cool site, but I'm kinda scared to use it lol


----------



## betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Well if there are more of us on POF than connections for now shouldnt we all be sharing our POF addys names?  
As well as getting on connections, come on yall it was built for us!!
http://www.plentyoffish.com/member897730.htm


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Free Dating Site - Plentyoffish.com*



betty said:


> Well if there are more of us on POF than connections for now shouldnt we all be sharing our POF addys names?
> As well as getting on connections, come on yall it was built for us!!
> http://www.plentyoffish.com/member897730.htm


You are on 637 members favorites list! Holy... :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

... I wonder why... :b


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Njodis said:


> ... I wonder why... :b


Because of the hiking of course! :banana 
No really I would recommend everyone with SA to do that, and then just rest somewhere near a waterfall for a few hours ...


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Njodis said:


> ... I wonder why... :b


no **** eh! :nw

oh look and shes Canadian :b :eyes


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Free Dating Site - Plentyoffish.com*



Chris_80 said:


> I am probably going to create an account but i was wondering if most of you put that you have social anxiety or are shy in your profile? Will that turn most girls off or are you looking for someone else with social anxiety anyway?


i had a profile there for awhile and my first statement was that i had social anxiety disorder....lets just say i probably woulda got more responses with out it but hey...quality over quantity right!!!


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL, Plenty of fish gave me my only source of a social life, in all honesty.

I met more than 10 guys on that site. But I only dated 3 of them. Let's just say that it really helped build my confidence around guys, going on so many first dates with them.

I must warn though, that you do need to be careful when you're meeting strangers from the internet. Make sure that you do it in a public place, and I don't recommend that you go back to a guy's place until maybe the 4th or 5th date in. I've always met up with guys in public, and only went back to their place when I knew that they were okay guys. Internet dating can get kind of sketchy, and you don't know what kind of weirdos are out there.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Njodis said:


> ... I wonder why... :b


i *heart* picture three.

she wants an old guy though :b oh well


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

650 favorite members on there! wow

It's not the ratios of the male to female that makes it that bad, it's the fact that guys are about 10 X more likely to send messages and ask to meet up compared to the other way around.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

That site does no justice for me. The guys that messaged me on there only want booty calls.


----------

